# Breaking in Serbian High flyers



## scoty (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi i`m wondering how hard it is to loft break 2 year old Serbians that were flown in another loft


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

Keep them locked for 2 weeks, then start to trap train them. Should be no problem. Lets see some pics of them.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Highflyers, rollers, etc are not hard to re-home at all. Only racing homers are difficult to re-home. As mentioned 2 weeks should be good enough, do 3 weeks just to be safe. Then settling cage, feed call/trap training, and they should be good to go


----------



## gogo10131 (Aug 17, 2010)

I would feel more comfortable with 3 weeks, but thats just me, and make sure you fly them hungry


----------



## fadedracer (Jul 8, 2011)

some of my rollers escaped today...i bought them yesterday and they trapped right in with my other birds.... yessss


----------

